# Vampire EDL



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

I have a chance to get 4 Super Swamper Vampires EDl in 28" for the wife's Ranger. Any opinions on these tires? The look to be a good mud and deep snow tire but you dont hear much about them anymore.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

They are a decent tire but they are very heavy


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

very good tire for mud ...not the best for trails


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

They are heavy for a 28x10 but are an excellent tire when you have mud with a hard bottom cause they bite hard but do tend to dig. 

I have a friend that runs them on a Ranger and loves em'.

Oh and they also run kinda short I think they actually measure just over 27".


----------



## Hangingfor8 (Oct 3, 2009)

They pull hard and are tough as nails


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the info. She would run them mostly in mud bogs and deep snow. On the trails she runs the DOT swampers.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Great for racing...


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

if there is a bottom there good because they dig, but they ride rough on the dry stuff


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. I appreciate it. May be going with them but currently leaning hard towards a set of Silverbacks.


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

silverbacks all the way man i love them backs


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

how do they wear?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

if your just mud riding they wear fine....but do not get them on the pavement. don't forget about the PM is sent ya...lol


----------

